# Deutsche Rechtschreibprüfung für evolution?

## ElCondor

Hallo!

Kann mir irgendjemand verraten, wo man bei Evolution das für die Rechtschreibprüfung zu verwendende Wörterbuch einstellen soll? Verwendet das eine eigene oder greift es auf ispell zurück??

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## uveX

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Q.: Some word processors and other email clients have the ability to automatically spell check words as I type them. Can Evolution do this?
> 
> A.: Yes. The Evolution mail composer uses the gnome-spell tool to highlight misspelled word on the fly as you type them, and give you suggestions for possible corrections.
> ...

 

Das stammt aus der FAQ zu evolution ich hoffe es hilft dir  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

Danke! Ich habe dies nun umstellen können, aber irgendwie tut die Rechtschribung gar nicht mehr. Ich vermute, daß man dazu ein de-Paket irgendwo hin installieeren muss. Weiss jemand genaueres?

----------

